
The Next Internet? Marijuana Delivered as Easy as Pizza - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/12/technology/marijuana-start-ups-see-an-industry-on-the-cusp-of-a-breakthrough.html?ref=technology&_r=0
======
marpstar
Recently visited Washington state for the first time and want to experience a
legal marijuana purchase. While searching for a place to go, I was shocked to
find so many vendors offering delivery. The first and only delivery service I
contacted told me they could only deliver to medical card holders, so I opted
to visit a shop with a physical presence. For a long-time recreational user,
it was surreal.

